# Troybilt 2840......Keeps throwing its auger belt !!!!



## noupf (Jul 22, 2013)

So, long story short, i had to replace the auger belt on my 2840, there are two part numbers ( on is a 37" belt and the other is about 36.5" belt ). I purchased both and to me, there was no way the 36.5 was able to fit around the auger pulley and the drive pulley and have enough slack where it would stand disengaged. So, i tried the 37" belt and to my surprise, it appears to have a little too much slack. I adjusted the cable to take up some of the slack ( by moving the black engaging pulley slightly inward against the belt to draw in some of the slack ).....and everything seemed to be ok.

Today, trying to throw about 4 inches of snow, the belt jumped off the pulley........not the small pulley coming out of the motor.......but the large auger/impeller pulley. I was dumbfounded.......so i took it apart, re-installed and made sure the brake and the large bolt head device ( i assume its meant to keep the belt from jumping the pulley ) was in place.........both are in place and appear to function as they should.

Thirty minutes later, i tried throwing a 10 inch drift and after two passes, the same thing.......belt jumps off the larger auger / impeller pulley.

Any ideas ?? I keep thinking that the smaller belt may be the answer, but when i had it here, i just saw now way of getting it on both pulleys.....it was just too short.....and if i could muscle it onto both pulleys, there would have been no slack. 

Here are some pics. The first one, you can see that the belt is on the small drive pulley, but has come off the larger auger pulley. The other pics are for reference in case somebody sees an issue that i dont see.

Thanks









This picture shows the amount of slack i have with the belt......

​


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

So there is a .5" difference between the 2 belts, and it sounds like you need a belt that is .25" shorter than the belt that is jumping off. I would try the 36.5" belt, after a short time running it it should stretch a bit


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

MTD lists the belt number 954-04195 for a Troy-Bilt Storm 2840 with 16" tires. Can you verify that you installed the correct OEM belt?

I'm also wondering about the reason you had to replace the belts in the first place. Did they just wear out from use or did they break from excessive force? My point being, is it possible that the auger assembly is binding or partially seizing (old grease or no grease, bad bearing etc.)? Seemed to work OK until it was under heavy load.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have one of those at my mother's house and the belt is awful loose on it too. It does look as if you could squeeze a smaller belt on though. With the belt around the bottom pulley you can hook one edge on the engine pulley and then pull the rope. Is that how you have been doing it or is there enough slack in the belt to get it on just by hand?

It is strange that the bottom keeps coming off. You would think between the auger brake and that funny bolt thing it wouldn't have room to come off. Are any of your mounting bolts loose or any of the pulleys miss aligned? Everything seems fine according to your pictures. Check for stress cracks around the bolts as well.

Might want to check on the roller where to cable enters the back of the machine as well. I believe that one might be adjustable slightly and I think I have heard of them bending.


----------



## noupf (Jul 22, 2013)

enigma-2 said:


> MTD lists the belt number 954-04195 for a Troy-Bilt Storm 2840 with 16" tires. Can you verify that you installed the correct OEM belt?
> 
> I'm also wondering about the reason you had to replace the belts in the first place. Did they just wear out from use or did they break from excessive force? My point being, is it possible that the auger assembly is binding or partially seizing (old grease or no grease, bad bearing etc.)? Seemed to work OK until it was under heavy load.



The belt that i installed is indeed the 04195.

As for the auger assembly, how easy should that turn? 

Is it something that can be lubed or greased? just to be clear, are you talking about the differential housing sort of thing thats visible inside the bucket ( kind of like the differential on a rear wheel drive car or truck )......

you are correct, It did seem ok until it was under a heavier load.....


----------



## noupf (Jul 22, 2013)

Shryp said:


> I have one of those at my mother's house and the belt is awful loose on it too. It does look as if you could squeeze a smaller belt on though. With the belt around the bottom pulley you can hook one edge on the engine pulley and then pull the rope. Is that how you have been doing it or is there enough slack in the belt to get it on just by hand?


ive been seperating the bucket from the main portion of the snowblower and then sliding the belt onto the large bottom pulley, then bringing the bucket and main portion back together and just about able to slide the belt over the small pulley.........then bolt the bucket and main frame back together.



Shryp said:


> It is strange that the bottom keeps coming off. You would think *between the auger brake and that funny bolt thing it wouldn't have room to come of*f. Are any of your mounting bolts loose or any of the pulleys miss aligned? Everything seems fine according to your pictures. Check for stress cracks around the bolts as well.


exactly what i thought !!!



Shryp said:


> Might want to check on the roller where to cable enters the back of the machine as well. I believe that one might be adjustable slightly and I think I have heard of them bending.


Will do......but i think they are ok.

How much slack should be on the cable that engages the auger? I can make it very tight......which will move the idle pulley close to the belt ( which then take up some of the slack ).......but when i do that, it seems to make a strange noise ( grinding, rattle, scuffing noise ) when engaged. 

When i back off the idler tension pulley just a little, everything seems better......but then the belts have began to be thrown off......


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Strange noise as in the belt chirps when you engage or just strange noise in general? Some chirping is fine for a new belt when you pull the handle as it is just the rubber slipping on the pulley slightly.


----------



## noupf (Jul 22, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Strange noise as in the belt chirps when you engage or just strange noise in general? Some chirping is fine for a new belt when you pull the handle as it is just the rubber slipping on the pulley slightly.



no, the noise is more so a mechanical rattle or grinding rattle noise. Its not loud or obnoxious, but more of a light sound, just enough to make you realize something is not quite right. I think its coming from the pulley that engages the auger belt. I put the back side of my flashlight against it last night as I was blowing with the belt cover removed and it seemed to help deaden the noise.

If the cable is on the loose side, than there is no noise, if i tighten it to pic up some of the slack, the noise seems to come back.


As another poster mentioned about the auger / impeller assembly, i checked it and the thing spins very freely, so i dont think greasing or lube is a problem there


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is the noise the spring or cable rubbing on one of the pulleys or belt?


----------



## noupf (Jul 22, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Is the noise the spring or cable rubbing on one of the pulleys or belt?



ill have to examine it more tomorrow. I've given up for the night ( got a new born a home ). The noise deffinately have something to do with the cable that engages the auger.........just not quite sure how or why its related to how tight or loose the cable is. I mean, i am not making the cable sloppy loose or outrageously tight either....


However, i am not sure if this even has anything to do with the belt getting thrown.......... 

Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

noupf said:


> The belt that i installed is indeed the 04195.


It seems to be related to having a new, stiff belt and the proper adjustment. If I read the manual correctly, it should be tight enough to not slip, but not too tight so the auger doesn't turn when the handle is released. I would go with tighter is better and not worry about the sound it makes (mine is very noisy when engaged. Was that way since I bought it.)

As for the adjustments, you could download the *MTD Snow Thrower Shop Manual*. It will walk you through every step correctly.
Here's the URL: Professional Shop Manuals

If your Troy Bilt was built after 2005, select the one titled "500, 600 and 700 series from 2005". Manual number is 769-09302. 

(It's a 500 series if it has steerable drive wheels, 600 series if it has a solid drive wheel axles. The 700 series is the track drive). 

You can determine the date of manufacturer by checking the serial number: 1st digit=engineering level, 2nd letter = month of production (H=August), 3rd & 4th digits = day of month (1 -31), 5th digit = last digit of the year (7 = 2007, 0=2010), 6th letter = plant, 7th digit = assy line, 8th digit = serial number.

If you need a 2840 owner's manual, you can d/l one here: http://www.troybilt.com/wcsstore/Tr...er/Storm 2410_2620_2840_3090XP Snow_769-06897[1].pdf

I see where other's have had the same problem with the 2840, as you are having (right from the store): Troy-Bilt Storm 2840 31AH64Q information from Consumer Reports (last comment).

P.S. Congratulations on the new baby.


----------

